# Acer Travelmate 4020 Windows 7



## amitabha.ghosh (Aug 30, 2011)

I have an Acer Travelmate 4020 and have upgraded the RAM to 2 GB. I have installed windows 7 and want to install the drivers. The existing supports on the net provides for drivers compatible with XP only.

Any help / suggestions from anyone for the driver for win 7?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you run the win 7 upgrade advisor Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Download - Microsoft Windows

try the info here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------

